# Not a battle the union wants to lose



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

From the article.

The port has a contract with ILWU local 21 to hire union labor for all longshore work at the EGT site. EGT has sued the port to force non-union labor into the terminal. ILWU leaders have unleashed some of the most forceful labor demonstrations to hit Longview in decades to claim *what they say are rightfully their jobs*

And that is where ignorance reins supreme. THEY ARE NOT THEIR JOBS. This is why the American public looks at unions and their constant stupidity and laugh.

They can work intelligently and win the jobs, but to demand THESE ARE OUR JOBS, is foolish.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

brian john said:


> From the article.
> 
> The port has a *contract with ILWU local 21 to hire union labor* for all longshore work at the EGT site. EGT has sued the port to force non-union labor into the terminal. ILWU leaders have unleashed some of the most forceful labor demonstrations to hit Longview in decades to claim *what they say are rightfully their jobs*
> 
> ...


Of course a contract means nothing to the union haters. If you had a contract to do a job would you consider that job rightfully yours?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm actually impressed the union guys were motivated enough to actually go demonstrate. You know why go try to find parking space and stand around all day when there are homeless people that will do it for 3.00 hour.....non union of course....:whistling2:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

jwjrw said:


> I'm actually impressed the union guys were motivated enough to actually go demonstrate. You know why go try to find parking space and stand around all day when there are homeless people that will do it for 3.00 hour.....non union of course....:whistling2:


Your 38 single and work for your daddy i gotta ask do you live in the basement?:whistling2:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

brian john said:


> ...And that is where ignorance reins supreme. THEY ARE NOT THEIR JOBS....


I definitely think that's a source of a lot of contempt for union workers. I've seen it time and again from the organization down through the individual men, is people who seem to think think that by virtue of the fact that they are union, they have a right to that work.

Even when I was in the local, I didn't understand it.

This is a business. You sell yourself and your product. If the customer doesn't like what you sell, they won't buy. When unions think they already own the work, they don't sell themselves to get it, often quite the opposite, and it damages them as a result.

-John


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> Your 38 single and work for your daddy i gotta ask do you live in the basement?:whistling2:







I am single because women are like milk. They have a shelf life of 3 weeks or less. After that 3 weeks you replace it...

If running the show and taking half the profits is working for my daddy then yes I do work for my daddy.....:thumbsup:

At least I am the boss and not my WIFE..........wonder how long before you bankrupt her company too.....:whistling2:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

jwjrw said:


> I am single because women are like milk. They have a shelf life of 3 weeks or less. After that 3 weeks you replace it...


 or maybe its you:blink:


> If running the show and taking half the profits is working for my daddy then yes I do work for my daddy.....:thumbsup:


 how do you evenly divide a quarter?:whistling2:


> At least I am the boss and not my WIFE..........


 Daddys the boss ,and you dont get to sleep with the boss...or do you 


> wonder how long before you bankrupt her company too.....:whistling2:


 I've never bankrupted a company but I have built one up from scratch, daddy didn't hand it to me, how long before you drive daddy out of business when you cant ride his coat tails any more would be my guess.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> or maybe its you.



Fat old married guys like you are always jealous of single guys in shape like me. Ask the wife to MOOOO over so you can reach another doughnut....:thumbsup:





Mr Rewire said:


> how do you evenly divide a quarter?



My half last year was around a quarter......That is why I can afford to pay cash for a new van and you rewrap an old beat up chevy...:whistling2:

Just bought this one when I was at walmart.

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...JNCgtwfUvaC9Aw&sqi=2&ved=0CFgQ9QEwEQ&dur=1962







Mr Rewire said:


> Daddys the boss ,and you dont get to sleep with the boss...or do you.


:blink: You are one weird fat boy......








Mr Rewire said:


> I've never bankrupted a company but I have built one up from scratch,


Then why is the wife the boss? Why do you need minority status to prosper?
Ok so you didn't go bankrupt..you closed it before you had to file...:thumbsup: 






Mr Rewire said:


> daddy didn't hand it to me, how long before you drive daddy out of business when you cant ride his coat tails any more would be my guess.



:laughing:


Take a look at my web site or fb page. I took us from a one man show to a profitable small business... I run things and am growing our business in a bad economy. Unlike you who just thinks he knows what he is talking about....I have proven it. And the only decision my father makes now is what time he wants to get off each day so he can start drinking his miller lite....:thumbsup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

brian john said:


> And that is where ignorance reins supreme. THEY ARE NOT THEIR JOBS. This is why the American public looks at unions and their constant stupidity and laugh.
> 
> They can work intelligently and win the jobs, but to demand THESE ARE OUR JOBS, is foolish.


They already worked intelligently and won the jobs, *they had a contract* deal with the port.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

erics37 said:


> They already worked intelligently and won the jobs, *they had a contract* deal with the port.





Mr Rewire said:


> Of course a contract means nothing to the union haters. If you had a contract to do a job would you consider that job rightfully yours?


Don't let reality interfere with a good union bashing....


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

erics37 said:


> They already worked intelligently and won the jobs, *they had a contract* deal with the port.





The port had a deal with the union. But the union did not have a contract with the company that owns the facility correct?


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

jwjrw said:


> The port had a deal with the union. But the union did not have a contract with the company that owns the facility correct?


 It was part of the lease agreement.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

Its not like they didn't know it was a union port. I really don't understand why people support this kind of two faced contract violation. Would any of you be saying the same thing that company wasn't paying the port its lease dues? Or if they weren't paying taxes? EDT knew it was a union port before they spent a dollar on anything. It was part of the plan and it was one of the reasons the port helped them get going.

The whole thing is very short sided. And its something I see a lot in American companies lately. They look at next quarter, and the really good companies look at next year. But they don't think about what happens in ten years or twenty. Even if they win this fight do they think for a second that they will be getting there lease renewed?


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

erics37 said:


> They already worked intelligently and won the jobs, *they had a contract* deal with the port.


 They had a contract for longshore jobs. Does that include the terminal? It would seem to me that it doesn't, but I'm no expert.


----------



## Mrs. Rewire (Jul 17, 2011)

jwjrw said:


> The port had a deal with the union. But the union did not have a contract with the company that owns the facility correct?


Play nicely with him he stops putting out when he is reminded of the company he ran into the dirt


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

The bottom line is that we all know this EGT outfit is likely run by some cheap f**kers that don't want to cough out a decent living wage for their employees. They can pay for a $200 million grain elevator project and a big lawsuit against the Port of Longview but they don't want to cut into their profits by paying people a living wage.

There's no profit in it.

They're like the Ferengi.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

erics37 said:


> The bottom line is that we all know this EGT outfit is likely run by some cheap f**kers that don't want to cough out a decent living wage for their employees. They can pay for a $200 million grain elevator project and a big lawsuit against the Port of Longview but they don't want to cut into their profits by paying people a living wage.
> 
> There's no profit in it.
> 
> They're like the Ferengi.



It will cost them an additional $1 million a year for union longshoremen, which would cut into the $2.5 billion profit they made last year.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

I bet their pissed they can't export those jobs to india.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> I am single because women are like milk. They have a shelf life of 3 weeks or less. After that 3 weeks you replace it...
> 
> If running the show and taking half the profits is working for my daddy then yes I do work for my daddy.....:thumbsup:
> 
> At least I am the boss and not my WIFE..........wonder how long before you bankrupt her company too.....:whistling2:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

ilikepez said:


> I bet their pissed they can't export those jobs to india.


Actually what they can do is move the unloading of the containers to a open shop location, cutting union work. In-land ports are one way.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I would be willing to bet that they could have worked it out but choose to stand firm on their old contract.... Am i wrong..?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

http://tdn.com/news/local/article_000a6bba-b0ce-11e0-ab28-001cc4c03286.html

Here's a new twist for the day.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

http://tdn.com/news/local/article_0715cbb6-b484-11e0-8562-001cc4c03286.html

I drive right by there on the way to work and it looked busy.


----------

